
Aventus: A touting and counterfeit solution for the event ticketing industry - aventus
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/6cv59r/introducing_aventus_a_touting_and_counterfeit/
======
aventus
Hello! Sorry, I accidentally linked to Reddit instead of Medium - really
didn't mean to do that. I am hiding and reporting and will repost with the
correct link.

